# The Shield... and then?



## Vin

So, I have finished all the main shows. The Shield, the Sopranos, Breaking Bad, The Wire, up to date on Walking Dead, How I met your Mother, Homeland, and Sherlock. The Shield was probably my all time favorite. 

I just started watching Justified. Pretty killer show so far. Anyone know of any other really good shows like these? I tried Game of Thrones but I couldn't get into it.


----------



## paracordist

Burn Notice is a great show!


----------



## Vin

Noted. Othets? 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Paracord Forum mobile app


----------



## havasu

Shameless on Showtime is pretty classic. Lots of sex, drugs and alcohol.


----------



## flareside_ford94

I'm a big fan of _Longmire_ on A&E


----------



## J-Will

Why is Dexter not on the 'finished' list?


----------



## MrParacord

+1 on Burn Notice. I was watching that last year on Netflix with my wife.


----------



## HardcoreSlot

There is a nifty one on Netflix called Lie to Me. 
the showtime original series' are great too.
Sparticus
Strike Back 
and 
Banshee. 
All great shows.


----------



## Brian

Loved banshee and lie to me , them again loved Serenity and look what happened there 



Brian


----------



## Vin

havasu said:


> Shameless on Showtime is pretty classic. Lots of sex, drugs and alcohol.





flareside_ford94 said:


> I'm a big fan of _Longmire_ on A&E





J-Will said:


> Why is Dexter not on the 'finished' list?





HardcoreSlot said:


> There is a nifty one on Netflix called Lie to Me.
> the showtime original series' are great too.
> Sparticus
> Strike Back
> and
> Banshee.
> All great shows.





MrParacord said:


> +1 on Burn Notice. I was watching that last year on Netflix with my wife.





Brian said:


> Loved banshee and lie to me , them again loved Serenity and look what happened there
> 
> 
> 
> Brian


All added to my list! Thanks!!! Justified is pretty good so far, although I don't like how he get's his butt kicked so much. I like my Marshall's to know how to fight.


----------

